# Can you view phone screen on external monitor?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wondering if there's an easy way to plug my android smart phone into an external monitor when I'm at home? Not so much interested in a keyboard or mouse, but would like to be able to surf the internet at home on a bigger screen. I did search but didn't find much I understood :-(


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.verizonwireless.com/articles/how-to-watch-videos-from-your-phone-on-your-tv/


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

SOme phones will display on HDMI monitors. They ususually need special cable. Going to depend on your phone


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I did run across article sometime back of how to use an android phone as monitor for linux computer, no cables required. But guess that is opposite of what you are wanting to do. Was a cool trick. But cell screen so small that its kinda pointless except in emergency.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you have a smart TV you can "cast" from your phone to TV wirelessly. 

If it's Android you goto display settings and there should be a Cast option you can turn on and it will show you available devices.


----------

